# Puccini background music



## Proxima (Jan 27, 2014)

More than 20 years ago i owned a CD of chamber music arrangements of music from Puccini operas. My memory is slight but i seem to recall there was violin, clarinet, maybe piano. Does this ring a bell for anyone?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Alas no, sorry


----------

